# What in the Tarnation?!



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Went away for a week and came back to this early this am in my backyard? Fungus and earthworms? Anything to fret over or could each or either of these issues be treated?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Earthworm castings and the mycelium for dollar spot.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> Earthworm castings and the mycelium for dollar spot.


Yep and yep! @FATC1TY nailed it!!! Shop broom the earthworm casting. I'll let someone else chime in on the dollar spot treatment but I have some Eagle 20 for when it shows up in my yard. I think you could just get some Propiconazole to treat is as well though it may slow your growth a little. If it were earlier in the season I would say just push through it with some Nitrogen but I don't think you want to be pushing growth this late in the season. Of course, if it were earlier in the season you probably wouldn't be dealing with the cooler nights and the subsequent dollar spot.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Are you sure that it isn't Bermuda grass spiders making those webs? When is the last time you applied any bug stuff to the lawn? Do those webs show up in the evening before the dew forms?


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

If it is not spiders, I would suggest propiconazole asap. I would spray 2oz/m.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> Are you sure that it isn't Bermuda grass spiders making those webs? When is the last time you applied any bug stuff to the lawn? Do those webs show up in the evening before the dew forms?


These webs are only in the am. And they have been multiplying big time in the back yard. This is zeon zoysia as well (unsure if Bermuda spiders discriminate grass types!)

I have Propiconazole and DiseaseEx. Will apply both tonight. Is that the right play folks?


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Also I have never ever applies anything for bugs. Ever.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Also can I mix Propiconazole with my fall Pre Em and just knock it all out tonight? Spray those and granule out some disease ex.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You really only need Propiconazole for dollar spot. If the webs persist it's most likely some kind of grass spider. I tend to get them towards the end of my application window of Bifen.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Ok folks thanks again. I had some diseaseex and Cleary 336F. I applied both to front and rear lawns. Wonder how long to notice these webs disappear?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I get the webs from spiders that MQ is talking about, I use to get them all over. I'd always notice them in the morning from the dew catching on them. I rarely get them this year, but I am applying Bifen pretty frequently.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Sounds like I should get some Bifen just in case I'm this doesn't work.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Bifen is cheap and good to have around. Kills most of the pests people complain about.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

glinget said:


> Also can I mix Propiconazole with my fall Pre Em and just knock it all out tonight? Spray those and granule out some disease ex.


Disease x won't do anything for dollar spot, but couldn't hurt for anything else as a preventative.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm confident it's dollar spot.

With the atlanta weather, it's just been perfection for fungus. It's late season, low sun, no sun for a while with all the rain.

It's zoysia, which is a fungus magnet, and it's ususlly getting less nitrogen because it doesn't like or need it.

Prime time dollar spot.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Well y'all were dead on! @FATC1TY @Redtwin here is the yard this am after clearys 3336 application last night.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

glinget said:


> Well y'all were dead on! @FATC1TY @Redtwin here is the yard this am after clearys 3336 application last night.


Good to hear! Hope it goes into dormancy healthy, we are gonna see some 50s and 40s at night in a few days, so the grass is about to head to sleep.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> glinget said:
> 
> 
> > Well y'all were dead on! @FATC1TY @Redtwin here is the yard this am after clearys 3336 application last night.
> ...


Thanks again. In the interim while we wait. Look how good the front yard has behaved this summer!!!!! Never looked this good mid-Oct


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Welp spoke too soon. The webs were back this am. Going to buy some Bifen and spray it Monday. Will let everyone know the results.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

glinget said:


> Welp spoke too soon. The webs were back this am. Going to buy some Bifen and spray it Monday. Will let everyone know the results.


You'll be fine. That was dollar spot, but as advised, get some Bifen and spray it without a doubt. Monthly!


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

I was just curious how it was determined this was dollar spot? I'm still learning zeon so can take all of the info on fungus as I can get. Doesn't large patch exhibit the same type of mycelium?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

rvczoysia said:


> I was just curious how it was determined this was dollar spot? I'm still learning zeon so can take all of the info on fungus as I can get. Doesn't large patch exhibit the same type of mycelium?


Zoom in on some of the spots and you can actually see the grass turning a slight color, but beyond that, I'm not aware large patch does that all in small spots, but dollar spot is pretty common, and I'm sure the same stuff is used to treat at similar rates.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks @FATC1TY


----------

